# Audi TT MK2 Service manuals (PDF)



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_382.pdf


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Would be rude not to include these links then 

Self study programme: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_380.pdf

Suspension system: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_381.pdf

Body: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_383.pdf


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

sure  
I opened the thread because I had a hard time finding info about the car. I ended up getting ELSA and ETKA  
And I thought someone over here might need the pdf file someday [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm renaming the thread then


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

this stuff should go into the KB I suppose !!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Indeed - I'll send Nick a PM regarding the knowledge base


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

These are brilliant, thanks for posting them.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

phope said:


> Would be rude not to include these links then
> 
> Self study programme: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_380.pdf
> 
> ...


These are a great read (i need to get out more!), do you know if similar are available for the mk1 TT ??


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys these links are brilliant, appreciate you sharing this information with us. I am sure they will be referred back to many times in the future.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Those pdf's made me lose two hours of sleep last night. I was rivited to my chair and mouse. Thank you for posting these.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Please do not let these get lost in the forum. They must be added in the KB section of the forum.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

vlastan said:


> Please do not let these get lost in the forum. They must be added in the KB section of the forum.


Sorry I am new here KB Section? am i missing something  and i thought i have been all over!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mark 2 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not let these get lost in the forum. They must be added in the KB section of the forum.
> ...


It is the MK2 TT Knowledge Base section of the TT forum (under MK2 section)...look up.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

glad to hear you're liking our findings


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

vlastan said:


> Mark 2 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Oh yeah got it, Missed that bit, its like another door has been opened. Cheers


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's another guide

USA version TT RS with 2.5L TFSI

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28079959/SSP990713.pdf


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> These are brilliant, thanks for posting them.


x2


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

It's led me to an explanation why my RNS-E radio reception isn't as good as my original Symphony unit was.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=246642


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> It's led me to an explanation why my RNS-E radio reception isn't as good as my original Symphony unit was.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=246642


is there a way to mod the aerial do you think Peter ?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

There's some more information about it in the link posted above.


----------

